
Work for British freelancers in Germany about to dry up? - DyslexicAtheist
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-39082468
======
DyslexicAtheist
Most German companies will NOT consider going through a visa process for
somebody not already in the country and working for named company. Plenty of
people out of work from all over Europe so why would an employer hire a Brit
when they can hire another EU passport holder (already in the country and
often speaking the language even).

